# Complete conversion versus adding battery to a Prius?



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I've done a conversion to my S10 and frankly I've invested a s*** load of money and time in doing so. I've installed lots of electronics also and I'm still not satisfied with it now as I still have no AC installed and now want to switch it to automatic transmission. 

With the countless hours needed to do a full conversion, I've come to the conclusion that IF a Prius can be modified for longer range pure EV mode by adding a charger and lithium pack paralleled with the factory pack, that is a no brainer. No power steering work, no power brake mods, a factory braking system built in thus no worries of an emergency cable breaking and sending your ev hurling uncontrollably down a hill towards who knows what, factory instrumentation, no more modifying gauge inputs for other uses, no motor controller, no motor to install, no transmission adapter to fabricate or purchase, no DC-DC needed, no contactors to deal with etc. 

If there are reasons not to do this I've yet to learn why. It just seems we're all choosing to reinvent the wheel with a complete conversion when a Prius, unlike Honda products is already EV ready. So why are we not modding the Prius? Besides, taking this route is also much less expensive and you can drive it cross country!


----------



## FWD (Feb 3, 2012)

ElectriCar said:


> I've done a conversion to my S10 and frankly I've invested a s*** load of money and time in doing so. I've installed lots of electronics also and I'm still not satisfied with it now as I still have no AC installed and now want to switch it to automatic transmission.
> 
> With the countless hours needed to do a full conversion, I've come to the conclusion that IF a Prius can be modified for longer range pure EV mode by adding a charger and lithium pack paralleled with the factory pack, that is a no brainer. No power steering work, no power brake mods, a factory braking system built in thus no worries of an emergency cable breaking and sending your ev hurling uncontrollably down a hill towards who knows what, factory instrumentation, no more modifying gauge inputs for other uses, no motor controller, no motor to install, no transmission adapter to fabricate or purchase, no DC-DC needed, no contactors to deal with etc.
> 
> If there are reasons not to do this I've yet to learn why. It just seems we're all choosing to reinvent the wheel with a complete conversion when a Prius, unlike Honda products is already EV ready. So why are we not modding the Prius? Besides, taking this route is also much less expensive and you can drive it cross country!


i am doing it just like others around the globe 
so.. just do it


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Been done for years. I would certianly go that route if I could find a cheap one, except I hate the new look, I liked the 1st gen. Almost got one before going DIY, and now even the 10 year old ones are around $5k around here.


----------



## FWD (Feb 3, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Been done for years. I would certianly go that route if I could find a cheap one, except I hate the new look, I liked the 1st gen. Almost got one before going DIY, and now even the 10 year old ones are around $5k around here.


yes for years
first lead acid
and these days Lifepo


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

I would if I could but I would look into making the conversion convertible. That is, I would make an easily removable pack that is sized for my everyday driving which could be removed if I needed room in the boot (if Prius has a boot) for longer out-of-town trips.

If the pack were too heavy for easy moving I would make a gantry in the garage to move it. If the scheme worked, it would be almost elegant.

You could probably do two for the cost of a single Volt.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Salty9 said:


> You could probably do two for the cost of a single Volt.


More like 4, unless you find a good deal on the Prius.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

My 32Kw pack cost about 12G with freight, charger about $1500 for 100 mile range with a 91 S10, a brick aerodynamically. I think the Prius uses about 200 wh/mile where I'm closer to 400. I'd like to have a pack to give it about 50 mile EV range. Not sure about the pack voltage but I've read some models have around a 165V pack, some around 200V. ???

The folks in this link claim their Prius has gone 3245 miles at <200wh/mile only using 4 gallons of gas. That's what I want!


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

OK I just found one reason to do a full conversion, until the 2012 model which will run on all electric until you hit 62mph, the older model Prius gas engine kicks in if you do a hard acceleration or if you hit 34 mph. I wonder if this can be changed somehow with a Toyota mechanics help or such? I have a friend at Ford...


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

ElectriCar said:


> OK I just found one reason to do a full conversion, until the 2012 model which will run on all electric until you hit 62mph, the older model Prius gas engine kicks in if you do a hard acceleration or if you hit 34 mph. I wonder if this can be changed somehow with a Toyota mechanics help or such? I have a friend at Ford...


 I think the top speed in all-electric depends further on model year. Dimitri offers kits from the Plug-in guys here:http://www.cleanpowerauto.com/Prius.html which states all-electric to about 50 mph.
My understanding is that acceleration is sluggish in all electric mode since the motor was sized mainly to assist the ice, not power the vehicle alone - but I think it would be ok for low speed driving in a city.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

ElectriCar said:


> OK I just found one reason to do a full conversion, until the 2012 model which will run on all electric until you hit 62mph, the older model Prius gas engine kicks in if you do a hard acceleration or if you hit 34 mph. I wonder if this can be changed somehow with a Toyota mechanics help or such? I have a friend at Ford...



You beat me to the punch. Don't bother doing a range extended early Prius because of the top speed issue with them in electric mode. You can do around town some for extended ranges but nothing like freeway. 

I'd say why not find a neat looking aerodynamic vehicle that you'd really like and could afford and strip your truck an install your components in that. Your battery pack in the truck would make a car like a Yaris go a good distance and it would be comfortable and not a total brick like your truck. 

So 100 mile range is not good enough? What about performance. Do you have a controller that can punch out a good amount of amps? Do you have it set for that? You want your controller to dish out some serious amps when accelerating. If your limited then thats the problem. If not what is the performance issue you don't like? 

I was not happy with a 72 volt lead sled but quite happy with 120 volts and lithium and the performance was quite brisk. Poor little lithium cells. But they did the job as asked. My controller is set for 800 amps. 850 is my top. 

Pete


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

gottdi said:


> You beat me to the punch. Don't bother doing a range extended early Prius because of the top speed issue with them in electric mode. You can do around town some for extended ranges but nothing like freeway.
> 
> I'd say why not find a neat looking aerodynamic vehicle that you'd really like and could afford and strip your truck an install your components in that. Your battery pack in the truck would make a car like a Yaris go a good distance and it would be comfortable and not a total brick like your truck.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I know you have a Leaf and I thought a Prius. Maybe this thread will turn in to a sort of wiki for Prius booster packs. 

No, I have NO problems with the performance of my truck, just that I've invested a boatload of $$$ and time in it and it's still not exactly like I want it with NO AC. It's just unbearable here in the mid day summer sun!


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

tomofreno said:


> I think the top speed in all-electric depends further on model year. Dimitri offers kits from the Plug-in guys here:http://www.cleanpowerauto.com/Prius.html which states all-electric to about 50 mph.
> My understanding is that acceleration is sluggish in all electric mode since the motor was sized mainly to assist the ice, not power the vehicle alone - but I think it would be ok for low speed driving in a city.


Wow that is a pretty good option except for the price. Not sure what all is in the package but most of the "figuring things out" is built into the price.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

ElectriCar said:


> Thanks for your input. I know you have a Leaf and I thought a Prius. Maybe this thread will turn in to a sort of wiki for Prius booster packs.
> 
> No, I have NO problems with the performance of my truck, just that I've invested a boatload of $$$ and time in it and it's still not exactly like I want it with NO AC. It's just unbearable here in the mid day summer sun!


Seems like it would be cheaper to add a bit on the battery side and add an air conditioner than converting another vehicle. Even with the boat load you have invested already it just seems like a no brainer to add air. 

Pete


----------



## Simon the Frenchie (Nov 13, 2012)

The speed limit of the prius is hack by a lot of people up to 70 miles/h.
And on the european or japonese version the have a all electric mode button, that is still empty in the american one (I think it's next to the button for the level of the lights). But you still able to hack this too, I saw vids about it.
Bye


----------

